# WOC and Halberds



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you still give your WOC warriors Halberds and the mark that gives them +1 str??


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

hacknslashgamer said:


> Can you still give your WOC warriors Halberds and the mark that gives them +1 str??


You can give them Halberds but you cannot give them +1 Strength any more - although Chosen can get it as a Gift form the Gods.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok I am trying to make 2 scary units of Warriors,a unit of knights,a war shrine and a general with 1+ armor save.
All for 1000 points


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

hacknslashgamer said:


> Ok I am trying to make 2 scary units of Warriors,a unit of knights,a war shrine and a general with 1+ armor save.
> All for 1000 points


If you want to fit all that in you would have 2 units of around 10 chaos warriors which isn't really scary some nearly upgradeless knights. I would say that you atleast drop the warshrine and put the points in the warriors instead This way the warriors become better and you don't lose much of your combat potantial and you will only lose the buff from teh warshrine which isn't realyl esnential. Instead of going for a 1+ armour save i sugest you take the 4+ ward save if your running him with a mark of Khorne or 3+ ward with the mark of Tzeentch.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> If you want to fit all that in you would have 2 units of around 10 chaos warriors which isn't really scary some nearly upgradeless knights. I would say that you atleast drop the warshrine and put the points in the warriors instead


The Warshrine is probably the least dangerous part of the list, although I have run a Warshrine in a 1000 points.

If you did want to keep all of preferred units I threw together a quick possible list. The only real change is the Hero has a 2+/4++ save with a re-roll of the first failure instead a 1+ save:

Exalted Hero of Tzeentch, 185 pts
_-Mark of Tzeentch
-Halberd
-Shield
-Chaos Steed
-Armour of Fortune
-Luckstone_

10 Chaos Warriors, 208 pts
Standard Bearer
Musician
_-Halberd
-Shield_

10 Chaos Warriors, 208 pts
Standard Bearer
Musician
_-Halberd
-Shield_

5 Chaos Knights, 265 pts
Standard Bearer
_-Banner of Rage_
Musician

Chaos Warshrine, 130 pts

Total Cost: 996


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I was thinking about dropping the war shrine since I have to make it (no figure yet)
Adding 2 units of 5 hounds and beefing up my warriors?

I currently have in models 10 knights 10 hounds 15 chaos halberdiers in a sealed box set
So all I need to do is buy a hero and a few more warriors w Halberds and I am done, however I can't find another box set of halberdiers anywhere I might have to change the second unit to hand weapon shield or 2hw.
Not sure which is best for this small points.
Do I want to stay alive longer (shields) or inflict more wounds 2hw.

I think for this army being so small I need a more Killy unit
So drop the warshrine add 2 units of hounds for 60 and use the other 70 points to beef up the second unit with more models and an additional hw
What do you guys think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

hacknslashgamer said:


> So drop the warshrine add 2 units of hounds for 60 and use the other 70 points to beef up the second unit with more models and an additional hw
> What do you guys think?


Hounds are useful for many things (screening, harrying flanks, forcing your opponent to reveal where he plans to deploy his strength) and - if you keep them without upgrades - very cheap, so I would definitely try them.

As you have no magic at the moment, another possibility for the remaining points is a cheap Sorcerer.

It depends on which marks you give the unit and what you expect to be facing.

If you are likely to be facing lots of shooting armies then MoT and shields would be a good combination to get the unit across the table.

If you are not expecting lots of shooting then MoK and AHW will give you many, many attacks.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

You are SOOO right it will be against Rats,Stunties,and Lizzys with blowpipes.
So Mot and shields for the second unit of Warriors, I know the Dwarfs will be packing a cannon or 2.

I think I am going to run this as an escalation army with a few of my buddies as a 750 point list just dropping the warshrine and knights and adding 2 units of 5 hounds

Then when we bump it up to 1000 put in the knights and add more warriors

I am going to stop posting on this site and move my 500 -750 point list to the armylist section.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

hacknslashgamer said:


> I am going to stop posting on this site....


I hope you meant the thread and not the site as a whole..


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

No worries mate I love this site I hope to make a donation soon because I use it WAY too much not to pay for it.
Now if only we can talk that guy that makes Army Builder into creating an app for my iPhone I will be creating armies 16 hours a day


----------

